# Michelle Obama and Jill Biden Get Mixed Welcome at NASCAR Season Finale



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Sydney Morning Herald


Michelle Obama and Jill Biden Get Mixed Welcome at NASCAR Season Finale Fox News - ‎9 minutes ago‎

HOMESTEAD, Fla - First Lady Michelle Obama and Jill Biden received a mixed welcome to NASCAR's season-ending Ford 400 Sunday, where they served as grand marshals to help raise awareness for their "Joining Forces" initiative, which supports military ...


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

I can't wait to see what Harry has to say about this. I know he loves NASCAR and I bet this made his blood boil.


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

I bet she used plenty of hand sanitizer after having to interact with "those people."


----------



## Herrdoktor (Jun 23, 2010)

niteowl1970 said:


> I bet she used plenty of hand sanitizer after having to interact with "those people."


Most Nascar fans can hardly be described as people.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

First Lady Michelle Obama Booed At NASCAR Race Mediaite.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I'd be willing to bet that if they weren't there with a vet and his family there would have been more boos. I understand what they are promoting is a good thing. My problem with it is that I don't really believe that michelle supports our military personnel and their families. Maybe jill biden does, but I have no idea.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

She was her typical self an arrogant CUNT.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Wow... As soon as her name was mentioned the crowd let her have it. Wonder if she was paying attention...


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

have no love for that pompous, arrogant, brain dead, condescending bitch , but that kind of public reaction only endorses the stereo type the left likes to brand blue collar workers.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

pahapoika said:


> have no love for that pompous, arrogant, brain dead, condescending bitch , but that kind of public reaction only endorses the stereo type the left likes to brand blue collar workers.


But I thought the left / Democrats were the party of blue collar workers. :tounge_smile:


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Did NASCAR seriously think that was going to go well? It's like dropping a couple trust fund kids from Wellesley in the middle of Compton, Newark, East Orange NJ, or similar type neighborhoods. It does make for some good video though, especially where the Obama's are so scripted and like to appear as if they are the good ole' American family, to have the majority of 100,000 race fans letting them know how they feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

She wants to weigh in on political issues she's fair game.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I bet it went right up her ass with Tony Stewart winning after
he refused the White House invatation.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

*Call her "your excellency"......*Michelle Obama Jokes: "I Kind Of Like" Being Called "Your Excellency" | RealClearPolitics


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I just call her useless CUNT CUNT CUNT CUNT!


----------

